# Game Thread: Wednesday Nov. 2nd @ Orlando



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

*Record:*

*Indiana* – *(0-0)* 

*Orlando* - *(0-0)* 

*Tip-off* – Wednesday, November 2, 2005 - 7:00 P.M.

*Where* – TD Waterhouse Centre

*TV & Radio* - WB4 & 1070 WIBC

Probable Starting Lineups:















































Jamaal Tinsley | Stephen Jackson | Ron Artest | Austin Croshere | Jermaine O'Neal

*Key Reserves:*























Danny Granger | Sarunas Jasikevicius David Harrison















































Steve Francis | Deshawn Stevenson | Hidayet Turkoglu | Dwight Howard | Tony Battie

*Key Reserves:*
















Jameer Nelson | Kelvin Cato








*Who's HOT ?*















Averaged 14 points during the last two games of the preseason.









Scored 22 points in the preseason final.


*Injury Report* 


*Pacers-*








- Hip Surgery, Sore Left Achilles







- Strained Left Calf

*Magic-* 








- Right ankle tendinitis







- Hernia







- Hernia 

*TV:*










*Radio:*



Prediction:
Pacers- 99
Magic- 92

I think we're starting guess the score... 



Pacers Fan said:


> Many of our new posters may not know what this is, last year, we'd have contests every game to guess the score. Whoever got the closest to the actual outcome would win. It became a mess last year, and we had no year winner, so this year, I'm taking it upon myself to make sure it will work. I will be thankful, though, to whoever starts game threads or guess the score threads for predictions when I haven't.


Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

I would much rather see Bender start, I do love Croshere though. 

Pacers- 99
Magic-87

I also think Hill will start for the Magic, you don't make all-star game one year and become a bench warmer the next.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Pacers- 95
Magic- 82

Thanks, radio/tv link is good idea. btw isn't hill injured again? Anyways I hope that Pacers start will be impressive.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers- 95
Magic- 86

This is the first day of guess the score.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Banjoriddim said:


> Pacers- 95
> Magic- 82
> 
> btw isn't hill injured again?


Yes, he is injured and will be out for about 6 weeks, i believe.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Oh, its not included in the injuries section then.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Sucks that all three of our centers are out.

Pacers: 101
Magic: 96


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Sucks that all three of our centers are out.
> 
> Pacers: 101
> Magic: 96



Harrison played in our last preseason game.


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

Ahh!! I've been waiting for this for sooo long!
A'ight.
Pacers - 93
Magic - 87

Player of the Game: J.O. or Ron Ron

Let's get it started!!!


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Pacers- 93

Magic- 84


Harrison is back now isn't he. He did play in the Preseason game Friday night.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Let the season begin! It's gonna be a great Pacer season :clap: 

Pacers 92

@

Orlando 88


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Will Harrison start? I'd rather see that or Bender than Croshere.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

big pacer 20 said:


> Will Harrison start? I'd rather see that or Bender than Croshere.



I imagine we'll see Croshere start. If Harrison proves himself over the first few games, it will probably change.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

They have one ugly starting 5.... lol

Pacers 94
Orlando 83

O'Neal: 28pts


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Apparently Hill has a sports hernia.


----------



## btyler (May 4, 2005)

Larry Legend said:


> Apparently Hill has a sports hernia.


Yay! Better chance of winning :clap: 
:cheers: Let's Go Pacers, Let's Go!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

back in action 

99-88 pacers, artest 20p, JO 18/11rebs


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

98-88, Pacers win!


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Why don't people want Austin Croshere to start? He's had a great preseason. I think you should reward people who are working hard and playing well, instead of throwing minutes at guys who aren't doing crap out there.

Giving minutes to a guy like David Harrison before he's earned them, is the same sort of thing that Isiah Thomas did and that's why we underachieved every year with him as the coach. Just say no to that.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

RP McMurphy said:


> Why don't people want Austin Croshere to start? He's had a great preseason. I think you should reward people who are working hard and playing well, instead of throwing minutes at guys who aren't doing crap out there.
> 
> Giving minutes to a guy like David Harrison before he's earned them, is the same sort of thing that Isiah Thomas did and that's why we underachieved every year with him as the coach. Just say no to that.


I assume that Croshere will start. But after a few games of getting Harrison involved, I wouldn't be surprised to us start Harrison so that JO can return to his natural position.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

I could see Harrison starting when we play Miami Thursday.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

RP McMurphy said:


> Why don't people want Austin Croshere to start? He's had a great preseason. I think you should reward people who are working hard and playing well, instead of throwing minutes at guys who aren't doing crap out there.
> 
> Giving minutes to a guy like David Harrison before he's earned them, is the same sort of thing that Isiah Thomas did and that's why we underachieved every year with him as the coach. Just say no to that.


I didn't mean it in that sense, I love Croshere and would love to see him get more minutes, it's more so the fact that it is a small lineup with him, which hurts us as a whole, I'd rather help JO out by givving him Harrison or Bender.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

Could someone PM me a scouting report of Sarunas J. I'm thinking of picking him up for fantasy and don't know much. I've heard great things about his shooting, and that Bird scouted him for a year or so. Can he pass? 

Thanks to all. Best of luck this season. I think the Pacers will win the east w/a healthy and hopefully peaceful team.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> Can he pass?


From what I've heard, he's a great passer.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

92-85, Pacers win!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I have a very small chance of being on for the game tonight. I can still watch it, but won't be able to get online to discuss it.



> There have been many minor milestones along the way: first practice, first organized game, first intrasquad scrimmage, first exhibition game and so on. But for Ron Artest, the real first step in his return to the Pacers comes tonight in Orlando (7:00, WB4) when he takes the floor for a regular-season game for the first time since Nov. 19, 2004.
> Everything up until now has simply been preparation for this moment, when his comeback becomes real.
> 
> "It's definitely been a long time," said Artest. "It's going to feel good to get back out there. I'm definitely ready to pick up where I left off. I want to get my teammates involved and win games."
> ...


Pacers.com Preview by Conrad Brunner


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

Man am I excited for the season.

I'm even flying to Indiana for a game this year.

Gonna Go big to start

Pacers 115
Magic 109

Big games from O'Neal and Artest.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

DJMD said:


> Man am I excited for the season.
> 
> I'm even flying to Indiana for a game this year.
> 
> ...



My brother lives out in Indy, I should fly out too.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

StephenJackson said:


> My brother lives out in Indy, I should fly out too.


You should, Conseco Fieldhouse is easily the best NBA arena I've been to (I've also been to games in Boston, Detroit, New Jersey, and Toronto). I'm sure you'd have a great time if you went to a Pacers home game.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

RP McMurphy said:


> You should, Conseco Fieldhouse is easily the best NBA arena I've been to (I've also been to games in Boston, Detroit, New Jersey, and Toronto). I'm sure you'd have a great time if you went to a Pacers home game.


I worked at Conseco last year for a sports advertising company. My boss always let me know how nice I had it at Conseco... he said our arena is hands down the nicest one in the NBA.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

I fully expect a blowout. 101-79 is my prediction. Artest goes for 40.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Both the Pacers and the Magic score on their first possesion. Jermaine hit one down low.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Cheap foul call on Artest; so far the refs are calling the game pretty loose.

5-4 Magic


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Tinsley gets a nice steal and makes a layup, and after we steal a ball on the other end, Croshere dumps it in down low.

10-8 Pacers


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

We look pretty speedy on the defensive end. We've caused a few turnovers and we've had a lot of good rebounds (mostly done by Croshere)

10-10, with 5:41 left at the first break.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

We're playing so much faster than last year, I can hardly keep up.

15-14 Pacers; Saras, Granger, and Freddie are in.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Granger called for a moving screen.

Jermaine called for a foul on Dwight Howard on the lign for the Magic, he hits them both.

15-16 Magic, 3:22 left in the first.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Granger saves the posterization.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Francis steals the ball, Granger fouls Francis before he dunks it. Smart play.

Timeout. 3 something left.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

So much for someone welcoming Grnager to the league, he just told Francis that he's here now haha.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Freddie misses a jumper.

20-15 as I leave to eat dinner.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Harrison gets his first points of the season in the paint.

Saras nails a 3.

20-20. 1 min.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I must add that that was a very nice three from Saras, he came right off the screen quickly and nailed it. He was somewhat off balance, but he still made it.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

22-20 Pacers at the end of the first. Time for dinner.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Sloppy 1st quarter, Bender made a nice pass, Harrison had a nice finish, and Saurunas had a sick 3 pointer.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

4 offensive fouls.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

wtf @ that fast break.


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

Saras is playing great, imagine when teammates will start to understand him. What happened to Tinsley? Why Indiana's main PG is benched so long? Injured again or sucks like in all preseason ?


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> wtf @ that fast break.


Great pass, it was blocked though.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

mauzer said:


> Saras is playing great, imagine when teammates will start to understand him. What happened to Tinsley? Why Indiana's main PG is benched so long? Injured again or sucks like in all preseason ?


He played at Maryland I would assume he can speak a little english if not fluent.


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

big pacer 20 said:


> He played at MAryland I would assume he can speak a little english if not fluent.


I meant his play. After poor Tinsley's playmaking they dont even expect such passes or plays. After 5-6 games saras should start.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Artest's shot is terrible, just airballed a 3.

36-34 Pacers with 3:30 left.

Croshere hits a nice 3.

39-34.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Croshere just dunks it and now has 11 points in 13 minutes.

43-36 Pacers, 2 something left.

Croshere looking very good, on both ends.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Saras = looking good
Tinsley = looking good
Croshere = looking good
Artest = looking bad offensivly

The Pacers as a whole are playing horible, the Magic are playing great, and we are still winning lol.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Tinsley to Jermaine, Tins now has 5 assists, not too bad 

Jermaine gets a very nice block, and we call a timeout with 35 seconds to go. 45-40.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Harrison hits a nice one in the post.

Francis fouled and hits the shot, Harrison fouled him (not too happy with himself); Fran hit the free throw. 

5.3 seconds. 

Tinsely fouled at mid-court. 2 seconds left now.

Jermaine gets a good look, but was too strong.

47-43 at halftime.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

David Harrison has impressed me so far, aside from that foul on Francis he has made every shot I believe and looking good, he still doesn't look confident though.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Tinsley is playing great; Sarunas is disapointing. I don't know if it's that mainly the supporting cast is in with him, but the team is playing very poorly with Sarunas on the floor.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Tinsley is playing great; Sarunas is disapointing. I don't know if it's that mainly the supporting cast is in with him, but the team is playing very poorly with Sarunas on the floor.


Sarunas played good, made all his shots, had some nice passes, Tinsley has the starting lineup with him, of course he will look better, Sarunas has Harrison and Bender posting up, give him a break.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Not a bad half, defense looked good at times, bad at others. We had a few stupid fouls, and a few cheap fouls called on us. 

I missed much of the second quarter, but in the first and the end of the second our post game looked very good. Harrison came in and showed us what he can do inside. Cro also looked pretty strong inside.

Overall I'm pretty happy; our starters didn't look awesome, but it's the first game of the year. Artest and Jack are off tonight. I didn't see Artest do anything, but Jack had a few nice layups. Tinsley didn't score much, but he ran the break pretty well and made a lot of nice passes.


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Tinsley is playing great; Sarunas is disapointing. I don't know if it's that mainly the supporting cast is in with him, but the team is playing very poorly with Sarunas on the floor.


Are you even watching the game on TV ??? Saras made like 5 great pases and teammates didn't manage to score or make layup. And looks that teammates don't trust him yet, he doesn;t get ball when is open . It is clear that saras will start soon or come from bench for more minutes tha Tinsley. Saras is much better passer, shooter, playmaker and Tinsley is better only at defence.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

mauzer said:


> Are you even watching the game on TV ??? Saras made like 5 great pases and teammates didn't manage to score or make layup. And looks that teammates don't trust him yet, he doesn;t get ball when is open . It is clear that saras will start soon or come from bench for more minutes tha Tinsley. Saras is much better passer, shooter, playmaker and Tinsley is better only at defence.


Tinsley is alot better at passing and playmaking, Sarunas is prob better overral but I would liekt o see Tinsley remain to start.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Stevenson hits a nice J for the Magic, nice lazy defense by the defense.

Tinsely "squirts" through the Magic defense, misses and tips it back.

Stevenson hits another one.

Tinsely turns it over.

Howard can't hit over Cro, but Magic get the ball back and Francis hits a jumper.

49-49

Cro, Bingo! 

52-49


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Francis hits a another jumper.

Tinsely misses a floarter.

Artest hits ball away and Tinsely steals it and goes to the other end to get fouled. Tins 1 of 2. 

53-51

Tinsley gets another nice steal, passes to Jack, who misses.

Battie misses, Cro gets the board.

Artest fouled, hits both at the line.

55-51 Pacers, 8:19


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Great defense by Croshere, forces another miss.

Jermaine fouled by Francis. Timeout; 55-51, 7:52 left in 3rd


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Sarunas has better fundementals but Tinsley makes everyone better around him, Sarunas doesn't, he's a good pg, but Tinsly is a true pg.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

mauzer said:


> Are you even watching the game on TV ??? Saras made like 5 great pases and teammates didn't manage to score or make layup. And looks that teammates don't trust him yet, he doesn;t get ball when is open . It is clear that saras will start soon or come from bench for more minutes tha Tinsley. Saras is much better passer, shooter, playmaker and Tinsley is better only at defence.



Sarunas gets trapped like crazy though. It looks like opposing teams will have no slowing him up. The *only* thing that Sarunas did well was shoot. Tinsley is looking great though. 7 points, 5 assists, three steals.

It could be disparity in who's on the floor with him, but that can't honestly be determined.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jermaine 1 for 2 from the line.

Jack gets only his second FG.

Jermaine board, Tinsely fouled, no call.

Francis stopped by Artest, but Magic get the ball back. Jackson makes a smart foul on Battie. He hits both.

58-55 Pacers

Jackson misses a 3.

Battie misses, but Francis gets the board. Turk hits a 3.

Tinsley misses, but he gets his own rebound and scores.

60-57 Pacers

Turk misses, but we can't get the board. Battie gets another offensive rebound after that. Francis shoots again, but we finally get the rebound.

Jack makes a nice fastbreak pass to Jermaine who slams it down.

Artest gets a steal, is fouled and hits the shot... Nice. He hits the free throw.

65-57

Stevenson misses a J, and we don't get the board.

Francis misses a J and Saras gets the board.

Saras then passes to Artest who drops a 3. 

68-57, 3:10 left in the 3rd.


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

Saras is in finally. After 5 seconds-rebound, assist, three.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Howard fouled by O'Neal. Timeout, again.

68-57, 3 something left.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Our off ball defense is awful, we just left Turk wide open again, of course, he hits.

Artest hits another 3.

71-63

Freddie fouled, no call. Magic hit it out, our ball.

Artests open for a shot, but passes it up. He's then fouled. At the line he misses them both.

Harrison taps the ball and Artest steals it on defense.

Saras shoots quickly, and the Magic get the last shot. They miss about a 50 footer.

I missed the score, but we're up at the end of the 3rd.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Still 71-63 at the beginning of the 4th.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jack misses a 3, but Granger makes it an alley oop. 75-65 Pacers.

75-67, timeout.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers shooting too many bad shots, they're letting the Magic get back in this game.

75-69, 6:31 left.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jermaine hits back to back shots and puts us back up by 10.

79-69 with 5:39 left in the 4th.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Artest hacked inside by Turk, Artest goes to the line and misses 1 of 2.

Tinsley knocks the ball away. Magic miss, Jermaine gets the board.

Artest shoots another off balance shot as the shot clock expires.

Jack gets called for a foul, 82-71, 3:40 left.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Jack gets called for another foul on Howard, he hits 1 of 2.

Jackson off the cut and gets the reverse layup. 84-72

Jameer Nelson hits a 3.

Carlisle calls a timout.

2:44 left, 84-75 Pacers lead.


----------



## Grangerx33 (Mar 9, 2004)

Jack ain't looking good.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

90-78 Pacers. 30 seconds left. Timeout, Magic ball.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Win! Pacers Win! 

90-78!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Final Score:
Pacers- 90
Magic- 78

Guess the score results:
Larry Legend- 23
big pacer 20- 18
banjorridim- 10
Pacers Fan- 13
PacersguyUSA- 29
Jones2011- 12
rock747- 9
pacersthebest- 12
MillerTime- 9
Indystarza- 19
jermaine7fan- 18
jermainiac- 9
DJMD- 56
jreywind- 12

Winners:
Rock747, MillerTime and Jermainiac!
Everyone repped.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

just the first of many W's in store for indy...


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

KobeBryant08 said:


> just the first of many W's in store for indy...


1 down, 97 to go.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

good start  miami now :banana:


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Haven't seen the game. In Holland it's 1.00 AM when the game starts 

But great that we won :banana:


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 90-78 Pacers win

Larry Legend- 23
big pacer 20- 20
Banjoriddim- 9
Pacers Fan- 13
PacersguyUSA- 39
Jones2011- 14
rock747- 9
Pacersthebest- 12
MillerTime- 9
Indystarza- 19
jermaine7fan- 18
Jermaniac Fan- 9
DJMD- 56
jreywind- 12

Winners- Jermaniac Fan, MillerTime, rock747, and Banjoriddim


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Final Score- 90-78 Pacers win
> 
> Larry Legend- 23
> big pacer 20- 20
> ...



You could have just told me that Banjoriddim won rather than doing them all over... I accidently donated 10 k to him when I first did it because I thought he originally won.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

I must be really retarded but i don't understand how the scoring system works in the "guess the score" contest.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> You could have just told me that Banjoriddim won rather than doing them all over... I accidently donated 10 k to him when I first did it because I thought he originally won.


I actually didn't even see you had finished that before me.



> I must be really retarded but i don't understand how the scoring system works in the "guess the score" contest.


So let's say the final score is Pacers 90 Magic 78

The person projected Pacers 95 Magic 75

The Pacers score is 5 away from the actual, and the Magic score is 3 away from the actual. Adding these together gives them a total score of 8. The lowest score, which is not disqualified, wins.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> I actually didn't even see you had finished that before me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see now. Thanks man. I was sitting on this forum for atleast 20 minutes last night trying to figure it out. LOL


----------

